

Commodore Releases Prototype Photos Of New Commodore 64 - ukdm
http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/commodore-releases-prototype-photos-of-new-commodre-64-17-03-2011/

======
hackscribe
My first computer! This brings back those good old memories of programming in
Basic with only 64K of memory.

